# Awwww I just had the GREATEST experiance!!!!!!!



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG...That was so so adurable...Ella was sitting on my shoulder as usual getting ready to take a little nap and I thought I would try scratching her head..so I did and she LOVED it...she was making thies little tiny cherping noises...it was so WONDERFUL...she would turn her head so I could get onother angle..and then I was going over her eyes and she closed them...it was so CUTE!!!!! Just thought I would share that will you!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Isn't that the best when they are so relaxed and loving it  try rubbing her beak as well...lol sounds weird but Ollie and Minnie love it when I do that


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

He he Yeah!!!! I will try that!!!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How sweet - I can't wait until I get mine! 
BTW, I keep having to look at your siggy because she is just too adorable, just sooo pretty.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Head scritches are one of my favorite parts of having a tiel. It's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

hehe thanks rosie!!!!!!!! I know I love giving her head scratches...do yours make like a little cherpy thing when you do it?????


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> ...do yours make like a little cherpy thing when you do it?????



Babies make that radio static noise...Baby use to do it- Ziggy is not exactly a baby but he still does...


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

It is so so so cute...I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee still chirps when i rub his head. Cookie just demands that i scratch to her standards, and if i put a finger wrong i get told off.  It's so exciting the first time they let you rub their head. The look of bliss on their little faces is the best.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Cookie just demands that i scratch to her standards, and if i put a finger wrong i get told off.


hehe..... must be a girl thing Georgie does the same


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe..... must be a girl thing Georgie does the same


Yup- it sure is. Baby is the same way. Hisses at me if I do the wrong spot.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby loves his head scratched as well, he doesn't make any noise though, he just twists and turns his head around so that no feather is left unscratched!

That is the very first thing he does in the mornings when I open up his cage for him to fly. He flies straight to my chest for a good scratching then goes mad, zooming around the room at 90 mph, dodging lampshades and heads!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yup- it sure is. Baby is the same way. Hisses at me if I do the wrong spot.


hehe....what is it with those girls, they can be so moody....lol Minnie doesn't do it yet but I think its because she is still young I am hoping Minnie doesn't pick up Georgie's bad habits she hisses at everyone...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl loves a head scratch but only off me. When i stop he will tap my fingers (softly) so i will do it more. He makes little noises when I am scratching him.

I scratch him all the time now, he asks for them cheeky thing

Little Bill likes them aswell(little bill is a budgie) but he is still a bit unsure about hands. But loves a tickle.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww sounds like EVERYONES tiels LOVE a good head scratch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

